# Need Help: Scarecrow from Batman Arkham Asylum



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

A piece at a time. 

I would go find yourself a pattern for a hooded cloak first. After the cloak is made, start at it with the scissors. Cut out the hood/torso section. Then hand 'sew' in the bold stitching with some heavy strings. 

For the sleeves and pants, you can use the leftover material from the cloak for the majority. Buy some elastic waistband material and cover/dye/paint it to look like the belts and sashes that hold the pants and sleeves on there. 

Rope tied around the waist and neck...

Loin cloth added. 


For the right hand glove...

I'ld look seriously at a tennis elbow brace, and a wrist brace to build upon. (or if you got skinnier arms than me, two wrist braces may work) You should be able to sew or fabri-tac on some kind of shell to these...that foam stuff from the kids dept at michaels comes to mind. I think the best bet on the syringes is more of that elastic waistband material I talked about to strap them to your fingers. The tubing can be found in any fish department. 


Finally, we come to the mask....

You can see out a gas mask at army surplus to cannibalize for the parts there, or you can wander the hardware store. Once you have the gas apparatus, you can make the rest of the mask with a little clay, some burlap, and some glue...

For this mask I've started (who's being a more generic scarecrow, not THE scarecrow), we put Model Magic clay right over my son's face, then I sculpted on top of that and used the wood glue both secure the burlap and help it keep it's shape. 










I've since cut eye holes and added a 'mouth', but don't have pics of that...


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I would say use longjohn shirt & pants under fake leather, use a Sharpi & draw the areas that look cut, grey duck tape for the stitch/staples. a dyed dollar store kids jump rope with the ends cut off. Those needle pens for the hand. If you can't sew ( like me ) use two sided velcro, it worked for a Black Knight costume I made.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Cool! Thanks for the assist


----------

